# NO MORE Potomac River Herring



## CrappieKid (Jan 21, 2008)

According to DNR and Potomac River Fishing Comission you can NO LONGER keep herring in the Potomac RIver or Tributaries unless you are a comercial fisherman.

Sorry I am a horrible speller!


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Pathetic.


----------



## CrappieKid (Jan 21, 2008)

yes it is.....


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Can you PM me a link or post the article?


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

LOL, I'll send you a link aiight.... Sup w/ ya Matt...


----------



## foodfan (Jun 4, 2001)

*DNR web site has different info?*

Here's what is listed as of today. although looks like this info for 2009 season:

Species Minimum Size Season, Days, Times, Creel Limits
Herring NONE CLOSED Jun 6 - Dec 31

Is there an announcement posted elsewhere that provides different information?

*UPDATE -- THIS IS REALLY TRUE, UGH!!!!!! *
See information at http://www.prfc.state.va.us/sports/BLUE_SHEET_2010.pdf

Tight lines.:fishing:


----------



## TimKan7719 (Apr 4, 2008)

I have been waiting for this to happen for awhile now, I actually thought VA was going to put a moratorium on them first.
Tight Lines,
Tim


----------



## MDubious (May 10, 2008)

unfortunately not surprised to hear this at all


----------



## CrappieKid (Jan 21, 2008)

thanks foodfan work all day .?WHATS NEXT.SPOT ?:beer:


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

Might as well ban gizzard shad


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Huntsman said:


> LOL, I'll send you a link aiight.... Sup w/ ya Matt...


Just enjoying all the great teams in DC. I bought a Caps jersey.


----------



## finfinder (Sep 17, 2004)

CrappieKid said:


> According to DNR and Potomac River Fishing Comission you can NO LONGER keep herring in the Potomac RIver or Tributaries unless you are a comercial fisherman.
> 
> Sorry I am a horrible speller!


This is typical political BS !
Exactly who did they think were catching 90% of the herring with their nets from the get go ? Oh yeah "COMMERCIAL FISHERMEN" !

We've got the same problem with menhaden !


----------



## CrappieKid (Jan 21, 2008)

So when are we as sport fishermen going to go to annopolis and stand up for ourselves. I can find time but i am only 1 person and it takes more than 1 person to make a difference!


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

*Be heard !!*



CrappieKid said:


> So when are we as sport fishermen going to go to annopolis and stand up for ourselves. I can find time but i am only 1 person and it takes more than 1 person to make a difference!


* National fishermen's protest set for Feb. 24
By Richard Gaines
Staff Writer

The date of a national demonstration by fishing interests in Washington, D.C., has been set for Wednesday, Feb. 24.

Originally scheduled for Feb. 17, the announcement of the changed date was made Monday by the Conservation Cooperative of Gulf Fishermen, one of the organizers of the event.

CCGF spokesman Capt. Bob Zales said the change was made because Feb. 17 was discovered to fall during a congressional recess.

The protest has drawn national interest. Along with Zales' organization, the Recreational Fishing Alliance, an umbrella group representing states' recreational fishing organizations, United Boatsmen of New York and New Jersey as well as the organizers of the commercial fishermen's protest held in Gloucester in October at the regional offices of the National Marine Fisheries Service are expected to attend.

The target of the protest is Congress at a time when efforts are under way to modify the reauthorized Magnuson-Stevens Act to allow more flexibility in the setting of rebuilding deadlines for overfished stocks. In its reauthorization in 2006, Congress required most stocks to be restored by 2014.

Congressman Barney Frank, whose House district includes New Bedford, has scheduled a caucus of East Coast congressmen and -women for tomorrow to consider how best to proceed.

Frank voted against the Magnuson-Stevens' reauthorization, which among things, shifted the authority to establish maximum allowable catches from the regional management councils, made up of gubernatorial appointees and statutory members, to their science and statistical committees.

In practice, the shift of authority has produced more conservative catch limits, according to Frank and industry figures. And Frank has questioned the wisdom of such rigid deadlines for the completion of rebuilding programs.

"The protest is about flexibility and upholding National Standard 8," said Amanda Odlin, who, with her husband owns and operates two commercial boats out of Boston. Odlin was the lead organizer of the protest that, in October, drew more than 300 fishermen and their supporters to NMFS' regional offices in Gloucester's Blackburn Industrial Park.

The Magnuson-Stevens Act contains 10 national standards or goals.

The text makes clear that rebuilding takes precedence.

But Standard No. 8 states that "conservation and management measures shall, consistent with the conservation requirements of this Act — including the prevention of overfishing and rebuilding of overfished stocks — take into account the importance of fishery resources to fishing communities in order to provide for the sustained participation of such communities, and to the extent practicable, minimize adverse economic impacts."

That economic impact is being raised by a number of fishing industry backers, and fishing community leaders.

"The overly restrictive management requirements created by the reauthorized Magnuson Act based on non-scientific arbitrary deadlines are forcing anglers off the water, eliminating commercial fishing, preventing consumers from purchasing locally caught fresh seafood, destroying small family businesses, increasing unemployment and adversely affecting coastal communities," Zales wrote in his announcement of the change in the demonstration date.

Along with Frank, U.S. Sen. Olympia Snowe has also initiated action to free up more fish for New England's commercial fleet. The Maine Republican's approach is legislation to recognize that a U.S.-Canadian management arrangement along the ocean border through Georges Bank is an "agreement," a structure with higher legal impact than the current "understanding," and in the process exempts the effort from Magnuson-Stevens

The impact of that measure would be to allow more yellowtail flounder caught on the U.S. side of the boundary.

Losses from the more conservative catch limits on yellowtail flounder have been projected to reach $100 million because the control of yellowtail by the New England Fishery Management Council also indirectly limits the harvest of scallops, the premier cash stock that yellowtail lives among on the ocean floor.

Richard Gaines can be reached at 978-283-7000, x3464, or via em-mail at [email protected] *


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

The issue was recs can't keep herring in the Potomac but comms can. The above article and protest plans seems like it is in favor of the comms. Makes no sense to me.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Lipyourown said:


> The issue was recs can't keep herring in the Potomac but comms can. The above article and protest plans seems like it is in favor of the comms. Makes no sense to me.


I understand this thread was about Herring but as it went along CrappieKid asked about fishermen (Plural) to stand up for themselves so I posted the Protest .. Dont matter if your Comm or Rec if you have issues I suggest you go (not you specifically LYO) .. This is a chance to voice your concerns with the hundreds of others that will be there . Comms and Recs are getting hit so its only fair that both speak up no matter how us Recs differ in beliefs from Comms.
Its about our rights to fish .. not Comm VS Rec .


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Since there is a moritorium on Blueback and Alewife River Herring. Does that mean we can buy some and use it for bait as long as we have the reciept??

This opens up a real large can of worms also when you look at the recreational netter in Va fishing the Potomac outside the PRFC markers on the VA side. 

Alewife (herring) 

Blueback (herring) 

Almost impossible to tell apart.. 

These are not menhaden or bunker.

Capt Mike


----------

